# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Fabregas khai hỏa, Barcelona giành Gamper Cup

## changmin629x

*Fabregas khai h**ỏ**a, Barcelona giành Gamper Cup*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Thể hiện một lối chơi tấn công đẹp mắt, Barcelona dễ dàng hạ Napoli 5-0 để giành Joan Gamper Cup 2011. Fabregas có bàn thắng đầu tiên cho CLB mới, Messi tỏa sáng với một cú đúp, hai bàn còn lại thuộc về Keita và Pedro.*

Sau khi hoàn tất những phi vụ chuyển nhượng cuối cùng, Barcelona đã sẵn sàng chuẩn bị cho mùa giải mới. Dù chơi không thành công trong chuyến du đấu, nhưng thầy trò Guardiola đã tạo ấn tượng trở lại sau khi hạ Real Madrid sau hai lượt trận để giành Siêu Cup TBN.


Barcelona đã có sự chuẩn bị hoàn hảo cho mùa giải mới

Do La Liga bị hoãn một tuần, Barcelona còn trận đấu với Napoli ở Gamper Cup để rèn quân trước thềm mùa giải mới. Dù đây là trận đấu cúp truyền thống với Barcelona, nhưng Guardiola lại trao cơ hội cho các cầu thủ trẻ để thử nghiệm đội hình.

Mặc dù vậy, Barcelona lại tỏ ra quá mạnh với Napoli và chiến thắng 5-0 cho thấy CLB xứ Catalan đã thực sự vào phom. Các tài năng trẻ như Montoya, Fontas hay Kiko Femenia đều có được sự chững chạc đến ngạc nhiên, không bị khớp khi xuất quân ở đội hình chính.

Tân binh Cesc Fabregas đã có màn chào hàng với bàn mở tỷ số ở phút 26, Pedro cùng Keita cũng để lại dấu ấn với một bàn thắng. Vào sân thay Fabregas ở phút 57, Lionel Messi tiếp tục bùng nổ với một cú đúp. “El Pulga” đã ghi 5 bàn sau 3 trận đấu liên tục cho Barcelona.

Chiến thắng này được coi là sự chuẩn bị hoàn hảo của Barcelona trước thềm trận mở màn mùa giải mới với Malaga. Trong khi đó, Napoli còn nhiều vấn đề phải cải thiện, đặc biệt ở mùa giải họ giành quyền tham dự Champions League.


Fabregas để lại dấu ấn với bàn mở tỷ số

Guardiola sử dụng hàng thủ mới mẻ với cặp Fontas-Pique, Montoya cùng Adriano chơi ở hai cánh, Thigao sát cánh cùng Kiko và Fabregas ở giữa sân. Iniesta cùng Kiko hỗ trợ phía sau trung phong duy nhất Villa. Phía Napoli chỉ cắm duy nhất Cavani ở hàng tiền đạo.

Ngay sau tiếng còi khai cuộc, Barcelona đã đẩy cao đội hình lên tấn công nhưng phải đến phút 26, họ mới có dịp ăn mừng bàn thắng. Iniesta mở bóng sang cánh trái cho Adriano đột phá trước khi chuyền ngang cho Fabregas đệm lòng vào lưới trống, mở tỷ số 1-0 cho Barcelona.

5 phút sau, Iniesta khơi nguồn cho hàng loạt pha bật tường ăn ý ở trung lộ và chính anh tung cú bấm bóng kỹ thuật cho Keita băng vào đánh đầu khá hiểm hóc vào góc xa hạ De Sanctis, nhân đôi cách biệt lên thành 2-0.

Những phút còn lại của hiệp 1, Barcelona thể hiện khả năng kiểm soát bóng hoàn hảo khiến Napoli hầu như không còn cơ hội lên bóng. Dẫn trước 2 bàn sau 45 phút đầu, Guardiola đưa ra một vào thay đổi khi lần lượt tung cả Xavi, Pedro và Messi vào sân.


Messi tỏa sáng với cú đúp ở hiệp 2

Lionel Messi đã nhanh chóng để lại dấu ấn với cú sút phạt đẳng cấp ở phút 62 đưa bóng đập cột dọc nảy ra. Tiền đạo Pedro chọn vị trí chính xác băng vào đánh đầu nối tung lưới De Sanctis. 3-0 đầy dễ dàng choBarcelona.

Đến phút 66, Messi khơi nguồn cho một pha tấn công đẹp mắt, Pedro đột phá khéo léo bên cánh trái rồi chuyền vào giữa cho Messi dễ dàng đệm lòng vào gôn trống, đưa cách biệt lên thành 4-0 trong tình huống hàng thủ Napoli gần như bất lực.

Cú đúp của Messi được hoàn tất ở phút 77 khi nhận đường chuyền của Keita, tiền đạo người Argentina lạnh lùng dứt điểm vào góc xa, ấn định chiến thắng 5-0 cho Barcelona. Về cuối trận, Cavani có cơ hội đẹp nhưng không thể hạ Pinto ở tình huống đối mặt, Napoli không có được bàn danh dự ở sân Nou Camp.

*Các chuyên mục khác*
giá vàng
tin nong trong ngay
tin tuc hinh su
tra cuu diem thi
tinmoi
tin nong trong ngay
tin tuc trong ngay

----------

